
How to know your Airbus from Boeing (2010) - sndean
https://arunrajagopal.com/2010/08/12/identify-airbus-from-boeing/
======
colanderman
Would be interesting to know the specific reasons for these differences. I
suppose these design elements live in the borderlands between aerodynamics and
manufacturing/process constraints, since there's probably little pressure to
differentiate the brands by look.

